# Teaser (E3 content)



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

This is what happens when your good friend A) Is a body shop guy B) has your car at his shop C) is waiting for paint to dry. Cant tell its not factory. 










Can't say enough good things about Joe's work. If you in the area and need any body mods/paint check out Collins Collision.

The blue car is mine, as you can see its halfway through a motor swap/upgrade


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Jesus... :thumbup:


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

:thumbup: I like that alot. Real clean


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Very, very Nice! Joe Adams and his car are just meh....


----------



## bkby69 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm not in the area,live in New York City and drove my car to Maryland because of the quality work Joe does and plan on doing it again in the near future. Can't forget he's a real cool dude as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ering2010 (Aug 19, 2007)

i already want to see more :banghead:


----------



## Prime. (Jun 8, 2008)

DAMN. Nice work :beer::beer:


----------



## UnorthodoxCreations (Jan 18, 2011)

Thats awesome


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

King. Joe. Adams.


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Joe's nipples > Anteater's nipples


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

damn, that nice:thumbup:


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

wow thats awesome work :thumbup::thumbup:. I've never been a fan of putting the controller there though. It ruins the symmetry, I would much rather want it on the far left drivers vent! either way it still looks great :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

son of planrforrobert said:


> King. Joe. Adams.












love the flush mount, dude!


----------



## dopesauce (Aug 21, 2008)

Joe showed me that yesterday when I picked my car up from the shop. Looks awesome brett. See you next weekend? 
And yeah, Joe is the man, my car came out great. I'll always go there for any bodywork/paint :thumbup:


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

That uberly pwns n00bs.


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

Joe took a picture of it in and working. I wonder if he will post it since I forgot to take one.


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

Car is still in a million pieces for the motor swap/build. Very happy with the outcome of this!


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Sooooo not low if you run those air pressures


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Korfu said:


> Car is still in a million pieces for the motor swap/build. Very happy with the outcome of this!


 Looks so good dude. :thumbup:


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

son of planrforrobert said:


> Sooooo not low if you run those air pressures


 Gotta clear the lift arms some how.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

dont see many E3 around here, what made you go that route ? whats your opinion on the setup so far ?


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

kilimats said:


> dont see many E3 around here, what made you go that route ? whats your opinion on the setup so far ?


 I love my E3. I bout it because I wasnt sold on the going level sensors at the time and was looking for a simple pressure based system and liked the E3 because it was modular. So if I wanted to upgrade to level sensors I didnt have to go the route of having to buy a entire different setup. I also liked the idea of it using pressure and level sensors to calculate cross loads vs only relying on one or the other. 

I also personally am anal and must know what is going on with my setup so that meant having to get something that had a gauge so that i could see my pressures and for me having to buy E-Level then a digital gauge ontop of that was not for me. I like it having it all in one, its extremely customizable as far as accuracy and speed and I am a huge fan of that. I have mine set to more accuracy than speed. 

I cannot recommend this to more people, just because on vortex Accuair and Airlift are the most popular they are not the only options. Albeit they are both great products but there are other companies out there like RideTech and Dakota Digital that make great setups. Ask the old school community and I bet you 9 out of 10 will be running e3 or e2 from ride tech, they are huge in muscle and classic car. 

I am currently in my free time working on code to interface with a car puter and the guys at Ride tech have been more then willing to work with me on this and arent locking me out because I am doing something different, super knowledgeable staff and great service. I suggest to anyone looking for a digital setup to do research *outside* of vortex just since its so biased here. 

Just my opinions though.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

^ good stuff man, thanks for sharing. Being able to adjust the speed of filling is a killer feature :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

I really like it...Big E3 fan 

One day i'll put together a full e3 setup with the shockwaves and all...but just not in the cards right now


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Joe is definitely the man. I need some money so I can give him my Cabrio.


----------



## giusep4 (Jun 4, 2009)

super clean, its always nice to have **** done right


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

want me to mold a TV in your steering wheel too bro? :laugh:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Korfu said:


> I love my E3. I bout it because I wasnt sold on the going level sensors at the time and was looking for a simple pressure based system and liked the E3 because it was modular. So if I wanted to upgrade to level sensors I didnt have to go the route of having to buy a entire different setup. I also liked the idea of it using pressure and level sensors to calculate cross loads vs only relying on one or the other.
> 
> I also personally am anal and must know what is going on with my setup so that meant having to get something that had a gauge so that i could see my pressures and for me having to buy E-Level then a digital gauge ontop of that was not for me. I like it having it all in one, its extremely customizable as far as accuracy and speed and I am a huge fan of that. I have mine set to more accuracy than speed.
> 
> ...


 well said!!!! x2!:beer:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Same could be said for HotRod guys, they dont venture out of E3 because all their buddies use it... See the pattern? All three companies are producing good products. I went AccuAir because the UI for both the E3 and V2 are IMHO ugly and chunky. Same for the E3 manifold, ugly, V2 don't get me started. They all work very well and have good support behind them.


----------

